# Cooling fan runs A LOT and its LOUD!!



## jazzy_jeff (Mar 18, 2007)

2007 GTI.
drive side cooling fan runs intermittently about every 3-4 minutes during city driving, seems to be running full speed too. about 80-90F lately. Also, when I turn the AC on it seems to be running all the time, regardless if I'm stopped or driving. eventually i think it's just going to stop! I don't believe the passenger side is running at all. The engine bay is hot (obviously!) but my temp gauge has never risen above 190F. Anybody with a similar issue or has a solution to the prob would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Running the ac at low speed stop and go driving will cause the engine to run pretty hot. That in return will kick on the fans to keep it cool


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

fix the non running fan and it wont run the other full tilt boogie.

also, when the AC is on, they are supposed to run ALOT.


----------



## jazzy_jeff (Mar 18, 2007)

yeh, I believe the smaller/passenger side fan is broke. maybe that one is suppose to cool the ac? idk. and the other one is compensating by running full tornado mode. I know the fans run more when the ac is on, but mine runs ALL the time, even during highway driving. That shouldn't happen, the forced air of 60+mph should be enough to cool it. I hope replacing the small one fixes the issue. + it's not throwing any codes. 

Anyone know of good place to buy a small radiator fan motor?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

try spinning it and seeing if it isnt just stuck from dirt or something... sounds retarded, but happened to me. Also, last time I had my fans run 100% even when driving or after a 2 second drive in 40F weather, I replaced my coolant temp sensors and it didnt help... then we replaced my thermostat, water pimp and belts and all was well in Audiland.


----------



## jazzy_jeff (Mar 18, 2007)

Kreiger, thanks. I'll have to do some investigating.


----------



## wreckemtech (May 7, 2010)

Jazzy, I can confirm that when one fan goes out the other fan runs full blast to try and compensate. I had the same thing happen to mine. Fixed the broken fan and now they both run normally.

This DIY was helpful:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oling-Fan-Replacement&p=78248243#post78248243

It was easy to install, but the part itself is pretty pricey ($200-$300).

There's probably a way to test the fans using a jumper wire without taking them off, but I'm not sure on the details (the harness has 4 wires, two hot and two ground, i'd be willing to bet you could run jumpers to each set of wires and confirm that the fan has indeed failed).


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

A friend of mine just had a shop throw in a universal fan that fit and it fixed this problem on his car. 

Do you have any codes?


----------

